
Can anybody suggest me a good side project idea - gajapathy97
I am a software developer.I am trying to build a side project that will help some people..<p>Any language or platform.
Love to learn new things.
======
oldmancoyote
No one can answer this question for you. Here's a way to answer it yourself.

Inventory your domain knowledge, that is list those subjects, however
seemingly irrelevant, that you know very well. Turn them upside down, forward
and backward, inside out... while looking for the faintest hint of an idea,
then seize on it and push it as far as you can. Don't rely on your skill to
make it with a side project. Programming skill is common. It's what you know
that's different from everyone else that will make it for you.

------
ergothus
The best advice on this sort of thing is always to scratch your own itch.
Solving a problem you (and others) have will give you context and drive that
solving a problem you dont have wont.

This doesn't mean you have to write your own code from scratch - that's up to
you. You can pick an itch that you want to create a standalone solution for,
or pick an itch where you add the solution to something existing, depending on
the issue and any existing related options.

------
clement_igonet
A google earth web concurrent... I started to build very first basic feature:
[https://www.openearthview.net](https://www.openearthview.net) If you want to
restart it from 0 or start from what I did, you're welcome ! I can help on
defining the need/expectations. My email: clement at igonet dot fr

